# NOS Hutch and Comp 111



## rlhender (Jun 18, 2014)

Here are a few rare NOS BMX parts I have on the shelf. Hutch 36 Hole Hubs and Comp111 tires

I am looking for a bullseye bottom bracket for a Hutch build if anyone has one.

Rick


----------



## 4130chromoly (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice green labels. I have a couple sets of yellow label and grey label but they're on my riders


----------



## mcraasch (Jan 21, 2015)

how much for the hubs?


----------

